# ridimensionare partizioni.

## mattylux

salve

ieri mattina mi sono comprato un portattile HP processore intel centrino HD 120 GB 1GB RAM 

pero' il problema e che ce' nstallato windows xp e di spazio rimanente e soltanto 7 GB 

io vorrei installare gentoo condivisione con windows volevo sapere dato che non lo ho mai fatto.. 

se per poter ridimensionare la partizione di windows magari con partition magic o Gparted ho dovrei installare d'acapo windows poi gentoo??? perche se e cosi formatto tutto e installo solamente gentoo.. in caso contrario faccio la condivisione con windows che magari puo sempre servire... scusatemi ha voglio imparare ha fare pure questa cosa..

gentoo la volta precedente l'havevo installata da sola ma questa volta voglio farlo con windows....

grazie

----------

## k01

solitamente si usa il termine "dual boot" non "condivisione". Comunque, di solito si fa un defrag su windows, si ridimensiona la partizione, e nello spazio non allocato si crea poi una partizione per linux. non è necessario riformattare la partizione di windows, l'importante è lasciare che termini il check del disco al primo riavvio dopo il ridimensionamento

----------

## maruscya

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> salve
> 
> ieri mattina mi sono comprato un portattile HP processore intel centrino HD 120 GB 1GB RAM 
> 
> pero' il problema e che ce' nstallato windows xp e di spazio rimanente e soltanto 7 GB 
> ...

 

Ho avuto un problema simile..... Ho preso ubuntu... ho iniziato l'installazione e mi ha chiesto come modificare le partizioni. Tutto via mouse in grafica discreta. Una volta terminato il ridimensionamento delle partizioni ho interrotto l'installazione di Ubuntu. Tempo totale 20minuti.

Riavviato con gentoo 2008.0 minimal... e via di installazione.... senza problemi e senza perdere dati .

NB: cmq fai una copia di sicurezza.

----------

## djinnZ

Partition magic è in genere fonte di guai piuttosto che una soluzione ed in generale l'idea di reinstallare il windozz (creandoti una tua installazione senza immondizia varia) è la soluzione più comoda a lungo termine.

Non dico di fare come me 

```
sda1 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda2 sda3 < sda8 sda9 sda10 > sda4 
```

 con 5 e 10 swap, 6 8 e 9 linux, 7 2 e 4 ntfs (l'ultima è condivisa), lo so che sono esagerato; ma almeno la swap all'inizio del disco ed una partizione condivisa per i documenti non ci starebbero male.

----------

## mattylux

io volgio poter mettere tutto in condivisione con windozz in particolare i file mp3 che scarico da soulseek.. che purtroppo su linux non va. pero so che c'e nicotine che e un client soulseek. per le partizioni ho usato partition manager. 

windows 30GB 80GB per gentoo.. pero voglio che tutto sia incondivisione.... djinnZ; potresti mica darmi un consciglio di come poter impostare un buon schema di partizionamento da potermi trovare bene anche come il tuo dato che ho letto 

delle tue varie spiegazzioni che mi avevano interessato il modo di come avevi inpostato i dischi e anche frammentazione..

/var /tmp che sono quelli piu ha riscio del fenomeno frammentazione.. aspetto una risposta cosi potro mobilitarmi subito..

grazie

----------

## mattylux

```
  hda1        Avvio       Primaria  NTFS              []              31461,22

    hda2                    Primaria  Linux swap / Solaris                766,41

    hda3                    Primaria  Linux                             10025,17

    hda5                    Logica    NTFS                              15026,14

    hda6                    Logica    Linux                              8020,14

    hda7                    Logica    NTFS                              10025,17

    hda8                    Logica    Linux                              5024,20

    hda9                    Logica    Linux                              5024,20

    hda10                   Logica    Linux swap / Solaris                766,41

 
```

volevo sapere se partizionata cosi va bene tra windozz e gentoo?? 

cosi se c'e qualcosa da correggere lo posso fare..

grazie

----------

## maruscya

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo sapere se partizionata cosi va bene tra windozz e gentoo?? 
> 
> cosi se c'e qualcosa da correggere lo posso fare..
> ...

 

Io avrei semplificato cosi ... visto che si parla solo di Mp3... 

/dev/sda1  windows NTFS

/dev/sda2  linux EXT3 o altro

/dev/sda3  partizione condivisa formattata in fat32

/dev/sda4  swap

----------

## djinnZ

No, non vanno bene, hai solo sprecato spazio. Delle parole "lo so che sono esagerato" che cosa non ti è chiaro?

Onestamente del partizionamento e dei pro e dei contro se ne è parlato ampiamente (in disucssioni, tra l'altro) ma: il partizionamento (quello complicato) è uno strumento per venire incontro a due esigenze, le prestazioni e la sicurezza (intesa principalmente come facilità a reinstallare il sistema ed isolamento degli elementi critici da quelli transitori).

Per le prestazioni (a meno che non usi qualche cesso di sistema di hardending come selinux che è meglio gestire con le label per volume ma è un'altra storia) conta solo la geometria, ovvero la disposizione fisica delle partizioni, quelle più vicine all'inizio del disco saranno più veloci ma se il sistema deve scrivere spesso in una partizione all'inizio ed in una alla fine perde un sacco di tempo a far correre la testina da un capo all'altro del disco (ragion per cui il tipico partizionamento con disco diviso a metà tra windozz e linux ed una piccola partizione di swap linux all'inizio è una stronzata).

Per la sicurezza conta la logica, ovvero come distribuisci i dati su di esse (chiaro che se metti i documenti insieme alle temporanee stai facendo una idiozia, sia perchè i documenti contano e le temporanee no, sia perchè è più facile che si sputtani una partizione dove avvengono scritture continue piuttosto che una usata saltuariamente).

A me non frega niente del portage, non frega niente del sistema (uso i pacchetti binari compilati su un altro computer), non frega niente della home, mi frega solo relativamente del windozz (perchè non ho ancora del tutto messo a punto l'installer personalizzato), del mio overlay personale e dei documenti, tutte cose su cui non scrivo in continuazione e che ho lasciato alla fine del disco. tra l'altro uso sempre gli stessi programmi che avvio e chiudo insieme al sistema in pratica.

Quindi mi sono fatto i miei conti (so anche, con certezza, che il mio windows richiede tra i i 12 ed i 16 GB per il sistema ed i programmi ed il linux piùo meno altrettanti, portage, home e cavolate varie incluse) ed ho partizionato, tu sai con certezza assoluta cosa vuoi farci con il computer e come andrà a lavorare nel futuro, invece? Credo proprio di no.

Quindi è inutile complicarti la vita e crei solo tre partizioni la prima per il windozz (20 GB minomo) che ha i suoi limiti, la seconda estesa per linux con swap (dipende da quello che vuoi farci, se compili in ram e non vuoi sorprese potresti pensare di farne una da 8GB persino) e root (sempre 20GB minimo), ed una terza ntfs per metterci tutti i documenti, la musica i film e quanto altro ti occorre bene o male conservare, da condividere con linux (quindi devi rimappare i sid o pensare ad ext2). Considera che le prestazioni di un filesystem (quale che sia) pieno per più del 70/80% degradano ed iniziano i veri problemi di frammentazione.

Se invece vuoi pensare di isolare le aree temporanee e la swap usi le estese all'inizio e le slice (con tutte le bestemmie del caso) nel mezzo ma è una soluzione, ti ripeto, per lavorare, sempre con le stesse cose, non per imparare, giocare o fare esperimenti. Dal lato linux l'unica cosa realmente complicata è partizionare (fdisk non funziona bene nella gestione delle slice) dal lato windows devi sapere come spostare D&S ed altre cosette, non è semplice.

ps: se stupri la mia lingua madre non ti rispondo.  :Wink: 

@maruscya: per quello che ho detto sopra la tua soluzione è sbagliata, la swap deve stare prima della partizione linux o in caso sia necessaria (ho dimenticato di dire che per me la swap di 2 GB è solo un parafulmine, in condizioni normali il mio GB di ram mi basta ed avanza ed il sistema funziona benissimo senza). La fat32 non è più una necessità. Ext2 ed ntfs funzionano decentemente (in realtà sarebbe meglio poter usare hfs+ ma il software proprietario del piffero resta quello che è)

----------

## mattylux

beh io la cosa che voglio fare e avere un sistema gentoo veloce. con tutti i pacchetti ottimizzati..

ed avere in condivisione con windozz musica, film, video, foto, ecc...  avere il giusto indispensabile, ne di piu ne di meno. 

Mi aveva interessato il tuo argomeno ha riguardo il partizionamento condiviso con windozz ma avevo gia capito che non era uno cosa tanto semplice per uno che non ha mai fatto un tipo di installazione. finche installi linux da solo e nientaltro la cosa e molto piu semplice ma quando devi tenere conto di altro li cominciano le bestemmie rischiando di fare guai inaspettati, ma voglio seguire la ultima parte  di quello che mi hai scritto..  che forse e meglio poi c'e sempre tempo per poter cambiare e fare cose diversamente prima e meglio intanto che mi faccio un po esperienza cosi poiii.. ci pensero...

per la compilazzione in ram quella mi interesserebbe... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-340329-highlight-compilare+ram.html questa penso che mi possa servire grazie di tutto ora mi metero operativo...

ciao

----------

